# Can I just let java moss float around?



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

Or do I have to tie it down to something?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I let mine float but it got dirty and wouldn't stay in one place. It went everywhere and I took it all out and dumped it :lol::lol:

I think I would try again but tie it down next time.

So I suggest tying, but some probably like the more "wild" look. :lol:


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I find if you let it float, it generally gets caught up on something, attaches itself and grows. It doesn't need to be tied down, but if you do tie it down and give it some light it will grow in a much nicer shape.


----------



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks!

Can I wad it up and tie it into a ball shape? Like kind of a makeshift moss ball?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Not sure. You may find that the inside parts of the moss die off.

You could tie the moss around a polystyrene ball or make up your own Wabi Kusa style ball and tie the moss down to that and this may give better results.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

you can get it to float around  I have not had the insides die off in any of my mosses, and I have an ENORMOUS java moss "ball". It would easily fill a 29 gallon tank top to bottom, side to side and front to back. The video is not of that moss though, it's of another one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvJOY90XRqg


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

Watching that video of the spinning moss is hypnotizing! :lol:


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend letting moss float, some of it might get sucked up the filter intake if you don't have a pre-filter sponge attached to the filter. 

While clumping moss into a ball isn't a great idea since the moss that's in the inner part of the ball will die due to light not being able to penetrate through. 

Just try to spread it as best you can, not too thinly or thick.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Again, it won't die. You can clump it up into a ball all you want - its not going to stay tightly packed. What it IS going to do is give the moss a general shape. I don't know much about plants, but I do have a TON of java moss.


----------

